# Two for Tuesday



## Finney (Feb 27, 2007)

Bought some Flat Iron steaks at lunch today.  I was going to grill them outside but didn't like the idea of the walk across the complex to the grill area at the Finn-domenium.  I decided instead to pull out the Lodge cast iron grill.



One with sea salt, black pepper, and white pepper.  One with WRB.




On the cast iron grill with some "hearts of romine".



 


Some shrooms and butter in the pan.



 

 


All plated up.............. for me.



 


The obligatory "sliced" pics.
I think I heard it "moo".    

The 2nd plate will either be lunch or dinner.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 27, 2007)

WOW! Chris, I could almost taste the steak in the second to the last picture! Fantastic!


----------



## Cliff H. (Feb 27, 2007)

I saw some flat iron steaks at kroger the other day and wondered about them.  They looked lke a cut of brisket the way the grain was running.  To thin to smoke I suppose.

It all looks great Finney.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Feb 27, 2007)

those dadgum flat iron steaks look so tough in the meat counter..but they are sooooo tender when sliced across the grain..the biggest surprise I ever had off the grill.


----------



## Unity (Feb 27, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> those dadgum flat iron steaks look so tough in the meat counter..but they are sooooo tender when sliced across the grain..the biggest surprise I ever had off the grill.


I had to look 'em up. They're cut from the chuck, so they're bound to have great flavor. 

--John  8)


----------



## john a (Feb 28, 2007)

Wow, that's the way I like a steak.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Feb 28, 2007)

from what I've read the flat iron is one of the most tasty steaks you can buy Good job finney
http://www.gourmetsleuth.com/flatironsteak.htm
http://www.txbeef.org/recipe.php3?1151686413


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 28, 2007)

Fantastic Finney !


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 28, 2007)

Good looking eats coming from the "Palace O' Finney"


----------



## Green Hornet (Feb 28, 2007)

That's the way I like em too. :P 
Gotta have the shrooms too


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 1, 2007)

Sweet Chris.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Mar 1, 2007)

Fantastic Flat irons Finney! [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Finney (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks guys.  They both tasted great.  WRB is pretty darn good on a steak.


----------

